# Think I fried my 2500K :'(



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

Was overclocking yesterday and messing with the vcore anyway normally I have it set manually though thought I would try the offset mode, anyway the issue is my efi bios doesn't have the best mouse support and when trying to scroll down boxes it becomes buggy, I ended up setting it to +0.5v which is the highest setting and misread it as 0.05v booted and BSOD, now I get an instant BSOD even at stock settings, tried everything


----------



## AsRock (Oct 8, 2011)

Tried removing the  cmos battery for a hour ?..  And you checked the mobo just to see if thats gone and not the cpu ?.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

not tried removing battery for an hour no, though have reset cmos, at stock settings trying to reinstall Win7 x64 it loads the files and then when the windows flag icon appears it BSOD there, the message is 

MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION with code STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff8800376bb30, 0x00000000bf800000, 0x0000000000000115)


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 8, 2011)

It could also be a RAM stick or HDD although getting it while overclocking the CPU is a strong indicator of a failed CPU or board.

Have you tried the CPU in another board?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope dont have another board/CPU to test none of my friends have an SB setup either


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

it's odd, it will load one of my OC profiles which is 4.2ghz and start windows insallation so I am thinking it's probably not the CPU however I still get the BSOD once the windows icon appears, how can I troubleshoot this without another rig


----------



## overclocker (Oct 8, 2011)

run in safe mode ? Try underclocking as much as you can. Remove all ram but one stick. hope this helps


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you looked for damage. Take the side panel off and look through the CPU hole. Also look at any thing on the front of the board.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

it wont run my oc profile as I previously thought it was running default settings anything other than these and it wont post, oh and am shit out of luck if its the CPU as even though it was a retail chip amazon only offer 30 days so would have to go direct to intel 

have removed all drives except my dvd drive and when it gets to the same point of windows installation it BSOD so I can't start in safe mode as I have no windows installation to boot into, removed everything except 1 stick ram, gpu and cpu and still the same, only posting at default options FFS


----------



## JATownes (Oct 8, 2011)

Remove battery as stated before, and wait an hour or so.  I had a DFI board that did this too.  Removing the battery and letting it sit for a bit did the trick.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

I highly doubt this will make any difference, what will this do apart from clear cmos which I have done numerous times? regardless I am going out anyway so I will do it though I don't expect anything to have changed when I come back


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

Hard luck bro


----------



## Anusha (Oct 8, 2011)

that BSOD code is very BAD it seems. points to a problem with the CPU >_<

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_Check_Exception

no chance of finding a Linux Live CD, just to confirm that the CPU is really screwed?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2011)

Ouch, overclocking does have its dangers sometimes it seems :/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 8, 2011)

most likely the chip is damaged and if you used XMP profiles your fucked intel will refuse RMA


----------



## Iceni (Oct 8, 2011)

> most likely the chip is damaged and if you used XMP profiles your fucked intel will refuse RMA



why would intel refuse RMA on XMP. It's intel tech.... Just a personal curiosity.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Remove battery as stated before, and wait an hour or so.  I had a DFI board that did this too.  Removing the battery and letting it sit for a bit did the trick.





NdMk2o1o said:


> I highly doubt this will make any difference, what will this do apart from clear cmos which I have done numerous times? regardless I am going out anyway so I will do it though I don't expect anything to have changed when I come back



Remove the battery. It can and may make a difference. I've had plenty of boards where just resetting the CMOS wasn't enough, but removing the battery was. It's easy to do.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

Battery's out, will leave it an hour or so and check, what seems more likely the board or the CPU is fried if this doesn't fix it?


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

Based off of what you did I don't see how anything could of fried.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Based off of what you did I don't see how anything could of fried.



Nor me but never had anything like this happen so I am worried, what does the vcore offset actually do cause as mentioned I set it at +0.5v (stupid glitchy mouse control in efi bios  ) so what would that actually mean for the CPU as mentioned it wouldnt boot anyway so was only running like that for a minute


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 8, 2011)

My friends MSI P67 G45 has a very similar issue with the mouse even on the latest bios. Pretty annoying but at least the keyboard works.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.aumha.org/a/stop.htm


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm cautiously optimistic that you haven't fried it. You've removed the battery as has been suggested, which is great. I'd like to also add that you should move the cmos clear link over, as described in the mobo manual. It's not clear from the posts above if you've actually done this bit. If not, it's a very important step to try.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

So after removing the battery for an hour then only having one stick of RAM and the dvd drive connected I turned it on, it posted and the Win7 dvd started loading, it actually made it past where it did before and took me to the installation options with no BSOD woohoo so exiting the windows installation cause I had no drives attached anyway I proceeded to install the other 3 sticks of RAM, my soundcard and plugged my other drives in, startedup, posted and started to load windows, then bam, the same BSOD happened  proceeded to remove all the drives except the dvd, kept all 4 ram sticks in and the same BSOD, removed the soundcard too BSOD took 3 sticks out BSOD, tried a different stick, BSOD rinse and repeat until I tested all 4 sticks seperately (and in different slots) with no change??? WTF gives?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2011)

I would pull the CPU off the board and examine both the socket and the back of the CPU at this point. Not saying you did any damage here, but I had a similar response from my PC when I blew the socket up


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say: besides doing the thingy with the jumper I advised, it's possible that this Windows installation has become corrupted. Grab another hard disc and install it fresh - I bet it works.  But don't forget clearing the cmos with that link first!


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 8, 2011)

It sounds like the motherboard is damaged, not the CPU. Although I wouldn't rule out either of them.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh, forgot to say: besides doing the thingy with the jumper I advised, it's possible that this Windows installation has become corrupted. Grab another hard disc and install it fresh - I bet it works.  But don't forget clearing the cmos with that link first!



I am trying to do a fresh installation, the BSOD happens after the initial files are loaded while the windows logo is flashing just before you get to the install options. 

Am thinking the mobo gave up the ghost, am going to leave the battery out all night and try tomorrow failing that will grab another board and go from there


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2011)

not trying to scare you straight, but since you looked over my last post, I thought I would add a link this time to show you what to look for http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2332577&postcount=17051 Prepare your face as my avatar is, it's about right for what you are about to see Let's just hope yours doesn't look like mine did


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> not trying to scare you straight, but since you looked over my last post, I thought I would add a link this time to show you what to look for http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2332577&postcount=17051 Prepare your face as my avatar is, it's about right for what you are about to see Let's just hope yours doesn't look like mine did



Thought I'd take a quick look, no damage to CPU/socket or the back of the socket, maybe a good thing or maybe not as it's still not evident WTF is going on


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I am trying to do a fresh installation, the BSOD happens after the initial files are loaded while the windows logo is flashing just before you get to the install options.
> 
> Am thinking the mobo gave up the ghost, am going to leave the battery out all night and try tomorrow failing that will grab another board and go from there



Ah, then it does sound like there could be hardware damage. 



sneekypeet said:


> not trying to scare you straight, but since you looked over my last post, I thought I would add a link this time to show you what to look for http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2332577&postcount=17051 Prepare your face as my avatar is, it's about right for what you are about to see Let's just hope yours doesn't look like mine did


Ouch, that looks really painful and permanent. Did you ever get it working again?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ouch, that looks really painful and permanent. Did you ever get it working again?



yes, but let's not sidetrack his issue too much

As for the issue, glad your socket is fine. Try running something from a USB drive, like memtest86+. Just to see if its able to run in say DOS.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> yes, but let's not sidetrack his issue too much
> 
> As for the issue, glad your socket is fine. Try running something from a USB drive, like memtest86+. Just to see if its able to run in say DOS.



I will tomorrow I am about 6 glasses of vodka and coke in thus far and that's when I made the faux par last night, thinking of just ordering a new board tonight, if I get it sorted in the meantime I can either send the new board back when it arrives or sell my current one, if it ain't the board I am screwed lol can't afford a new 2500k until end of the month so laptop it is 

Looking at the Z68X-UD3H with the new black colour scheme, fine ass looking boards


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't drink and compute bro!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sorry that I can't suggest anything to help you. I just hope everything works out for you and you didn't permanently damage anything.


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, so it's da drink wot did it, lol. Years ago, I used to make the mistake of taking electronic things apart to fix or modify them when I was tired, which did cause me to make some stupid tiredness errors and I broke things sometimes.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> and you didn't permanently damage anything.



I think it's fair to say at this point it is a hardware related issue, that said if it is just the board and not the CPU also then it could be worse, my incline tells me it is having had a couple of defective boards over the years. 

And regarding the drinking, in all honesty it was more the buggy mouse support in the EFI bios than my drinking that caused me to make the error, the mouse works fine except when you choose an option that opens up a drop down box, the only way I can explain it is the Z ordering (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-order) is kinda buggy as when a drop down box opens up and you try and click into it, it kind of switches between that and the options directly underneath and somehow it ended up at +0.5v which is the max and I mistook it for 0.05v and left it as is. 

Dunno if that makes any sense at all....


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2011)

I, for one, think you have a serious drinking problem.  I'm mean, really, Coke with vodka?  For shame.  I can see tonic, plain ice cubes or even cranberry or 7-UP, but Coke?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I, for one, think you have a serious drinking problem.  I'm mean, really, Coke with vodka?  For shame.  I can see tonic, plain ice cubes or even cranberry or 7-UP, but Coke?



Im more about scotch and coke


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

ew vodka tonic or 7up?? naw thanks 

just bought this bit of sex-on-pcb for delivery Monday


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> ew vodka tonic or 7up?? naw thanks
> 
> just bought this bit of sex-on-pcb for delivery Monday
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/613BQPN1ZcL.jpg



Gigabyte - of course, how could you go wrong.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2011)

qubit said:


> Gigabyte - of course, how could you go wrong.



Have mainly been an Asus man having had several LGA775 Asus boards and then I decided to buy an 1156 UD3 (blue coloured) and tbh I couldn't fault the board it netted me a nice 4ghz OC on my 760 and 860 no questions asked, when I moved to 1155 I heard good things about Asrock since their budget days so decided tgo pull the trigger on my current Pro3, though I must say I was gutted when the new look Gigabyte boards came out in that sexy all black PCB colour a month later, well now I have a reson to buy one, hopefully it is just the board that has bit the duest and nothing else. 

Freedom, will be sending CPU/RAM and board to you to test if I still have issues as I can't get another 1155 rig to test the components seperately


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have mainly been an Asus man having had several LGA775 Asus boards and then I decided to buy an 1156 UD3 (blue coloured) and tbh I couldn't fault the board it netted me a nice 4ghz OC on my 760 and 860 no questions asked, when I moved to 1155 I heard good things about Asrock since their budget days so decided tgo pull the trigger on my current Pro3, though I must say I was gutted when the new look Gigabyte boards came out in that sexy all black PCB colour a month later, *well now I have a reson to buy one, hopefully it is just the board that has bit the duest and nothing else.*
> 
> Freedom, will be sending CPU/RAM and board to you to test if I still have issues as I can't get another 1155 rig to test the components seperately



That's what I'm wondering. Is it the board or the CPU? I tend to think CPU judging by the symptoms, so it's great that Freedom is sending you a CPU & RAM for testing. 

Talking about Gigabyte, mine is a v1.0. At the time I bought it, there was a v1.1, but it was impossible to get. Now there's a v1.6. Mine has been so flawless that I wonder what on earth they improved on them?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Is it the board or the CPU? I tend to think CPU judging by the symptoms, so it's great that Freedom is sending you a CPU & RAM for testing.
> 
> Talking about Gigabyte, mine is a v1.0. At the time I bought it, there was a v1.1, but it was impossible to get. Now there's a v1.6. Mine has been so flawless that I wonder what on earth they improved on them?



I think mobo but I can't be 100% without another rig to test on 
I offered to send my stuff to freedom, not the other way around, he is thinking I have dibs on his rig now lol  you failed to recognise the comma which makes all the difference to the sentance


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im more about scotch and coke



Sorry for the thread hijack but what a total waste of Whisky.

@NdMk2o1o - Thats awful you have to replace the mobo, i fried a mobo once because i used a shitty generic psu which just fried everything first time i switched it on; that was a lesson i learnt the hard way (luckily it was just cheap and it was many years ago).

I would try and run a linux live cd see if that will get further than the windows install. Don't have to install it i would just see if it runs.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack but what a total waste of Whisky



lemme guess, water or on ice??

Well, regardless, new mobo is ordered, will get it Mon and TBH don't really wanna spend any more time on it until then as it's fried my brain the last 2 days. I am 90% sure that is the culprit, if not then I am back to square 1 I guess and will address that as and when I have to (please, please, please let it just be the mobo!!!!  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Freedom, will be sending CPU/RAM and board to you to test if I still have issues as I can't get another 1155 rig to test the components seperately



If i had a spare 1155 rig id test it for you no problem. but i aint testing that CPU in main rig after i just spent the whole day last week putting migrating cases.

What if that CPU frys my board as well. you going to pay for damages??


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> lemme guess, water or on ice??
> 
> Well, regardless, new mobo is ordered, will get it Mon and TBH don't really wanna spend any more time on it until then as it's fried my brain the last 2 days. I am 90% sure that is the culprit, if not then I am back to square 1 I guess and will address that as and when I have to (please, please, please let it just be the mobo!!!!  )



I dont take ice or water with whisky, waters down the flavour. If i want a refreshing cool drink it would be a cloudy cider. Whisky i dont find refreshing i just drink it for the flavour because im mad like that.

Let us know what happens next week, crossing my fingers!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 9, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> ew vodka tonic or 7up?? naw thanks
> 
> just bought this bit of sex-on-pcb for delivery Monday
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/613BQPN1ZcL.jpg



It still sucks that you have to go through this but getting something that damn sexy has to lessen the blow a little.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i had a spare 1155 rig id test it for you no problem. but i aint testing that CPU in main rig after i just spent the whole day last week putting migrating cases.
> 
> What if that CPU frys my board as well. you going to pay for damages??



Put your dummy back in man, I was joking  

New board should be here today, I hope it is just the board now


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2011)

have you recheck the socket?
if it melt, you need to buy new board


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Put your dummy back in man, I was joking
> 
> New board should be here today, I hope it is just the board now



Its cool. I dont have backup rig anymore as i gave it away to a friend who really needed a pc.
No doubt. if prices get any lower i might consider building myself a cheap i5 2300 as a new back up rig that i could just have on an open bench, mess around and test parts with.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nor me but never had anything like this happen so I am worried, what does the vcore offset actually do cause as mentioned I set it at +0.5v (stupid glitchy mouse control in efi bios  ) so what would that actually mean for the CPU as mentioned it wouldnt boot anyway so was only running like that for a minute



Just an FYI, I never use mouse controls in the bios. Only the keyboard. Can't go wrong with the keyboard.

Also, unplug the PSU then take the battery out. That way there is no power to the board at all.


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2011)

My first 2600K died in a similar fashion. If the new motherboard doesn't solve the problem RMA the CPU, it's possible they give you a new one.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 10, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say the motherboard.... If it where the CPU.... you would probably just get a No Post/No video. But since you get to the windows installation....sounds to me like something is damaged on the motherboard somewhere. I would definitely try the motherboard first since you have tried most of the basics that everyone else has suggested to you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

Think it's bad news, replaced mobo, installed all components went to load Windows and bam BSOD, the same one  left CPU at stock and put 1.35vcore through her and loaded Windows without a hitch the first time. Looks like it has degraded because of the extra voltage put through it, the only real question now is how long it will last. The SB chips are notorious for degrading when they receive too much voltage, sometimes they can run for months and other times it has been a matter of weeks/days from when the degradation starts. 

Am in a fresh Windows install so am going to start doing some stress testing at stock and try and get it lower than 1.35vcore to see how bad the situation might be, though tbh I think this 2500k's overclocking days are over, RIP baby


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 10, 2011)

2500K is $149 at microcenter atm...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

Pitty you cant RMA a CPU while its in that state too. you are stuck in a half dead like state and you never know when its gonna cop out.



LordJummy said:


> 2500K is $149 at microcenter atm...



Not bad if shipping to the UK doesnt kill it


----------



## scooper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Before ordering further hardware or RMAing something (takes time, stamp costs, etc.) you could try to check the system with priority on RAM.
As you have only a DVD-drive I propose the Ultimate Boot CD. It has lots of stuff like partitioning, etc. but also many hardware test suites. Let them run for some time and pour another glass ;-)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

scooper22 said:


> Before ordering further hardware or RMAing something (takes time, stamp costs, etc.) you could try to check the system with priority on RAM.
> As you have only a DVD-drive I propose the Ultimate Boot CD. It has lots of stuff like partitioning, etc. but also many hardware test suites. Let them run for some time and pour another glass ;-)



I have previously tried ALL RAM sticks seperately and in different slots with no luck, tried booting with onboiard and only 1 stick of RAM plugged in and absolutely nothing else and still no joy, tonight everything plugged in, give her some vcore and bam booted straight up, as I mentioned thye symptoms I have SB chips are notorious for developing if you give them too much voltage, luckily (well not for me) it doesn't happen as much now as when they first came out as overclocking SB has come on since and people can still get 4.5-5.0 out of them without pumping them full of voltage and degrading them. 

Freedom you are right, I am stuck in limbo, just how far into limbo I am I do not know. Good thing is even at 1.35v it's idling at 24c and running IBT never goes above 40c, bought some MX-2 today and really my temps are FAR FAR better than the temps I had previously with Arctic Silver


----------



## scooper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

there are further tests for CPU (int/fp) validity and stress resistance on that CD. Or HDD-Tests that go through the SATA controller on the SB.
(Also, sticking one RAM stick in at a time is not testing the stick for vaulth-free-ness. A RAM test covers the whole address space on the stick and is usually located in the hours runtime)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Might aswell bite the bullet and grab another CPU


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

Am tearing my hair out, 

The CPU is actually at 1.135vcore not 1.35v as I thought and it passes IBT at that voltage (actually reads 1.044-1.055 in Windows  ) So that's my theory of it being the CPU out of the window, I mean it still could be but now it doesn't make any sense at all. 

RAM is running at 1333, going to leave everything else as is and run the XMP profile and see what happens


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> bought some MX-2 today and really my temps are FAR FAR better than the temps I had previously with Arctic Silver



IMO either your house or room is retardedly cold (was 17-18'c in my room a few nights ago - my coolant temp went down to 28'c) or the temp sensor on your CPU is borked. like my 4870 was when Sapphire returned it from RMA.

My 2500k alone idles at around 30-35'c. Im thinking its borked. I used MX-2 for a long time on CPUs and graphic cards and they never dropped temps that drasticly unless the room was freezing.

-----

I'll probably get trolled for saying this, but id just do whatever i can to finish the CPU off then just RMA it and say it just stopped working one day.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a very Hard lesson learned indeed, wisest words, Everything is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get.

Next time, Up the CPU a little bit and run it for a week with stress tests daily, keep eye on temps, voltage, cooling. Record it down, then up it a lil again n so forth.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Up the CPU a little bit



I didn't mean to pump +0.5v into it :shadedshu

So after trying XMP (1600mhz) can't get the system to boot without BSOD even setting 1.65v for RAM and trying from 1.135vcore up to 1.32, it just wouldn't go. 

Might be the RAM, chances are it's the memory controller, hirens boot CD here I come 

On a sidenote, it runs lovely at 1333 RAM and low vcore, fast aand solid, anything else and it just won't do it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Try the Factory speed of the ram without XMP, aka force the settings themselves.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try the Factory speed of the ram without XMP, aka force the settings themselves.



So set 1600 and sub timings manually?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So set 1600 and sub timings manually?



yes and the voltage that is factory for that ram.

Tell u truth I dont like XMP or anything like that rather do it myself.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So set 1600 and sub timings manually?





eidairaman1 said:


> yes and the voltage that is factory for that ram.
> 
> Tell u truth I dont like XMP or anything like that rather do it myself.



Don't forget you may need IMC volts too. With XMP off that will drop to stock. Most XMP profiles will add some here.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> yes and the voltage that is factory for that ram.
> 
> Tell u truth I dont like XMP or anything like that rather do it myself.



I will try, 1 question should the vcore have an effect on running a higher/tigther RAM timings? as I have it a 1.135v do I need to raise it when I up the RAM as the mem controller is on the proc?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I will try, 1 question should the vcore have an effect on running a higher/tigther RAM timings? as I have it a 1.135v do I need to raise it when I up the RAM as the mem controller is on the proc?



Not typically, that's why I mentioned IMC voltage.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Not typically, that's why I mentioned IMC voltage.



Thanks man, missed your post while replying, what kind of region should the IMC voltage be in?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

it is different for every kit really

If you are having issues at 1600mhz ram speeds, bump it one or two notches from stock, shouldn't take a ton of volts to get it stable though, so if it isn't responding well, don't keep pushing the IMC

I don't have my board fired up to see the voltage, but iirc 1.2V is top end, as in you really don't need that much.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> it is different for every kit really
> 
> If you are having issues at 1600mhz ram speeds, bump it one or two notches from stock, shouldn't take a ton of volts to get it stable though, so if it isn't responding well, don't keep pushing the IMC
> 
> I don't have my board fired up to see the voltage, but iirc 1.2V is top end, as in you really don't need that much.



what else might the IMC voltage be listed at


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

googling the board...brb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2011)

TBH I dont overclock ram at all, leave it stock, CPU and vid card are what i focus on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like CPU VTT from the bios images i could find. Should be at like 1.08V stock. Only reason i bring it up is because you weren't using the XMP profile where that addition is a hidden feature if you don't closely look at all the voltages


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I am currently speaking to Intel live chat and arranging an RMA for the proc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

how did you manage to get them to take it back?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how did you manage to get them to take it back?



just told um it stopped working, he asked how did I know it was the proc and told him I took it to pc world, only a noob would go to pc world so he gave me a service number


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to hear, new processor with no issues sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> just told um it stopped working, he asked how did I know it was the proc and told him I took it to pc world, only a noob would go to pc world so he gave me a service number



LuLzzz...
Ive had to do that...Seriously, when all else fails act as oblivious to the situation as possible...


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 11, 2011)

Playing dumb is usually a good solution. When you know they won't get you what you need/deserve sometimes you just have to pretend to be a dumb consumer.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 11, 2011)

Think it's degrading faster now, have had to reduce the multi, lower ram to 1066 and up the volts as Youtube is making it BSOD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Think it's degrading faster now, have had to reduce the multi, lower ram to 1066 and up the volts as Youtube is making it BSOD



can i get my guitar out and start playing 'hail to the chef' yet?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank god I have my lappy to fall back on, its not that great but if I plug my monitor mouse and KB into it, it will do for 2 weeks while I sort something out, man I hate when shit goes wrong with my PC


----------



## Super XP (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck on the new CPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thank god I have my lappy to fall back on, its not that great but if I plug my monitor mouse and KB into it, it will do for 2 weeks while I sort something out, man I hate when shit goes wrong with my PC



Lesson learned huh dude? Lets hope the ram, motherboard, or powersupply are not screwed up aswell


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 12, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lesson learned huh dude? Lets hope the ram, motherboard, or powersupply are not screwed up aswell



I bought a new board  turns out it wasn't the board, RAM passes memtest and GPU is ok. 

Also got my RMA approved from intel this morning


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2011)

cool then


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> the message is
> 
> MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION with code STOP: 0x0000009c (0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff8800376bb30, 0x00000000bf800000, 0x0000000000000115)



Yep, unstable chip! 

I heard that the CPU pins are something to suspect with socket 1156 and socket 1155. 

You may have a fried contact.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2011)

NVM

OT CPU was delievered today, just need to get home and pop it in 

Omg missed my main PC thank god it was a very quick turnaround time, honestly I would recommend sending a CPU back to Intel over the reseller as turnaround from me sending to receiving was one week and that's taking the weekend into consideration also  
Have waited nigh on 1.5-2 weeks waiting on an RMA from the likes of ebuyer as they will not send out replacement without testing and from them receiving the defective product to getting round to testing can take 4-5 days alone by experience


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Someone deleted the last few posts here without even telling me, thanks!!



damn them moderators and their infernal moderatin's! Im sick of these motherf*ckin mods on a motherf**kin plane!!!!

/truestory



NdMk2o1o said:


> OT CPU was delievered today, just need to get home and pop it in
> 
> Omg missed my main PC thank god it was a very quick turnaround time, honestly I would recommend sending a CPU back to Intel over the reseller as turnaround from me sending to receiving was one week and that's taking the weekend into consideration also
> Have waited nigh on 1.5-2 weeks waiting on an RMA from the likes of ebuyer as they will not send out replacement without testing and from them receiving the defective product to getting round to testing can take 4-5 days alone by experience



shall i prepare some eggs and get  the bacon ready incase you fry this one sir?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> damn them moderators and their infernal moderatin's! Im sick of these motherf*ckin mods on a motherf**kin plane!!!!
> 
> /truestory
> 
> ...



Haha you ass!! 

No frying of this one, am scared to even OC, popped it in, set to stock like I did with the last one and it wouldnt boot and it's booted fine, ran IBT on full mem with no issues. Am going to ease it up to 4ghz+ in windows with gigabyte's new touch bios and see how I go


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Someone deleted the last few posts here without even telling me, thanks!!



No posts have been deleted. If they were (even if a user deleted their own post), they would show up for me and they aren't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Id say just aim for 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and call it a day.

you dont need that kinda speed anyway.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> No posts have been deleted. If they were (even if a user deleted their own post), they would show up for me and they aren't.



Yea, I will edit that post, half of them weren't showing at work, though they are all back now 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Id say just aim for 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and call it a day.
> 
> you dont need that kinda speed anyway.



Meh, there the goes the idea of using the Windows touch bios I CBA updating bios and downloading it and faffing in Windows, changed ram to xmp1 (1600 7.8.7) in bios, multi to 42 (to be safe  ) and vcore to 1.28 and disabled thermal throttling, left everything else at stock/auto and she booted first time and passed a run of IBT not going higher than 55c on the hottest core  

Might leave it at this for a while before I find my 24/7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

I find IBT isnt great for finding instability. I can put my rig through 50runs of IBT and it wouldnt find a thing.... 2hrs with Prime95 and one core fails.

I had to re-tweak my OC a bit after that but its all solid now. more then 12hrs stable with prime


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I find IBT isnt great for finding instability. I can put my rig through 50runs of IBT and it wouldnt find a thing.... 2hrs with Prime95 and one core fails.
> 
> I had to re-tweak my OC a bit after that but its all solid now. more then 12hrs stable with prime



Yea look to be honest with anything other than SB I would disagree, though SB is a funny beast, it can run IBT all day long without a hiccup then BSOD on you watching a youtube movie, however the point in me running IBT wasn't to check for complete stability it was more to make sure it wouldnt bum out on me at the first sign of stress like it was doing with the last chip and so far so good, so will run at these settings for a day or 2 before I start to get down to the nitty gritty and tweaking it properly to run a 24/7 OC.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2011)

IBT seriously depends on ram usage. For those using 4GB of ram, you should be running IBT with 3300MB of ram in use. If you aren't setting IBT up with cores and amount of ram, it doesn't test the components near as hard. If you are doing this, IDK why it seems so odd for you, mine fails when it needs to either with IBT or Prime95.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> IBT seriously depends on ram usage. For those using 4GB of ram, you should be running IBT with 3300MB of ram in use. If you aren't setting IBT up with cores and amount of ram, it doesn't test the components near as hard. If you are doing this, IDK why it seems so odd for you, mine fails when it needs to either with IBT or Prime95.



I set IBT to use as much of my ram as possible. still perfect after 50runs but fails in Prime


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> IBT seriously depends on ram usage. For those using 4GB of ram, you should be running IBT with 3300MB of ram in use. If you aren't setting IBT up with cores and amount of ram, it doesn't test the components near as hard. If you are doing this, IDK why it seems so odd for you, mine fails when it needs to either with IBT or Prime95.





FreedomEclipse said:


> I set IBT to use as much of my ram as possible. still perfect after 50runs but fails in Prime



Sneeky you tried this with a SB chip? I can concur what Freedom say's not necessarily with P95 but like I mentioned before, run IBT all day long with no issue and can BSOD watching flash video/gaming etc at same settings


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah was just passing 4.6 last night in IBT with my 2600K. 4.7ghz was failing in test #9 of fifty with 3200-3300MB of ram tested.


----------

